# Leesville lake Cats ????



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

just wondered how good the channel cat fishing is at leesville ?? i fish from the bank and would probably fish the dam area or at the boat ramp by the dam , is it worth the trip ??? any help would be appreciated !!!!


----------



## Paul Anderson (May 20, 2005)

The channel catfish have been eluding me fairly well so far this year. If you are wondering if the fish size and numbers are present to provide some great memories then my response is absolutely yes. I just have not had too much luck recently. 
The dam site is a great place... when they are hitting. There is a nice shelf right in front of the mounted seats in the middle. You may want to try to fish one rod less than 40 feet from shore and another rod more than 40 feet from shore. That is about where the breakline to deep water occurs. There are some brush piles in that area, so be prepared for some snags. 
Two weeks ago they were hitting nightcrawlers furiously for a couple of days, but not lately though. The liver bite has been slow, but is the only bait that I have been catching any on lately. Doughballs haven't got me a fish yet this year. I know some folks did well two nights ago on shrimp. Gonna get some myself for Friday night. 

Good luck
Logan's Dad


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Awesome report Paul! That is something I never really hear about is catfishing in Leesville.......Always hear about the Muskie and bass, but not much about catfish.......May be a major sleeper lake for cattin


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

thanks paul for a awesome report, i always wondered about leesville. i know they have done alot of stocking out there since 2001. i heard there was alot of fish in the 17 inch size range but have never fished out there for cats. 

Brian


----------

